# RivaTuner 2.11 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (17. September 2008)

*Deutsche Sprachdatei für RivaTuner 2.11*

Wer RivaTuner 2.11 bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit GermanLocalization211.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner211.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Zip-Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup aus dem Setup-Verzeichnis gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden.

Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Gleiches gilt für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip

Installation kann von Fall zu Fall anders sein und ein kleines Feedback zu den Plugins wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## olsystems (18. September 2008)

Dankeschön wie immer pünktlich wenn ich es brauchen kann.

Aber mal ne Frage normalerweise unterstütz doch der Ria Tuner die 8400GS Karten oder?

Hab solange esuch bis ich ein TOOL für diese Schöne Karte gefunden hab, weil beim Riva Tuner stürz alles sofort ab wenn ich Takten wollte.
Musste jetzt den EVGA Tuner benutzen.

LG
Olsystems


----------



## jetztaber (18. September 2008)

Du, der RT sollte alle Karten der 8er Serie unterstützen, auch die 8400 GS. Dazu kommt, dass das EVGA Tool eine Light Version des RT ist. Beide werden von Unwinder (Alexey Nicolaychuk) programmiert. 

Was machst Du denn mit dem RT, wenn der Rechner abstürzt? Nur die Taktrate verändern (erhöhen)?


----------



## boss3D (18. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> kann sich mit GermanLocalization211.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten.


Schön wärs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist das eine .rtu Datei. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## olsystems (18. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Du, der RT sollte alle Karten der 8er Serie unterstützen, auch die 8400 GS. Dazu kommt, dass das EVGA Tool eine Light Version des RT ist. Beide werden von Unwinder (Alexey Nicolaychuk) programmiert.
> 
> Was machst Du denn mit dem RT, wenn der Rechner abstürzt? Nur die Taktrate verändern (erhöhen)?



Ja ich habe angefangen von 459 auf 461 schon absturzt das selbe von 459 auf 470 usw. egal was ich gemacht hab immer das selbe.
Mit dem Tool von Gainward das selbe dann hatte ich die Heft DD in der Hand und hab das EVGA Toll gesehn und Install jetzt bin ich on 459 auf 658MHz Core Clock und da ist anscheind noch mehr drinn.

Keine Ahnung an was das liegt.
Hast du vielleicht noch ne Ahnung!

Muss ja LOD Tweaks mal wieder anwenden .

LG
Oli


----------



## jetztaber (18. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Schön wärs ...
> 
> Bei mir ist das eine .rtu Datei.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja, ist auch richtig so. Wahrscheinlich hat irgendein tiefsinniges Registry-Tool auf Deinem Rechner die Verknüpfung von .rtu Dateien mit RivaTuner entfernt.

Einfach die aktuelle RT-Version nochmal installieren, Rechner neu starten und dann sollte die .rtu Datei von RivaTuner geschluckt werden. Hatte ich auch schon, dieses Problem.


----------



## jetztaber (18. September 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung an was das liegt.
> Hast du vielleicht noch ne Ahnung!



Einen Verdacht hätte ich anzubieten: Die GeForce-Treibereinstellungen in der Registry.

RT legt einen eigenen Ast in der Registry nur für sich und die eigenen Programmeinstellungen an, hier: blabla\unwinder.
Sobald Karteneinstellungen vorgenommen werden, werden diese unabhängig davon in der Registry für den GeForce-Treiber geändert/eingetragen.

Wahrscheinlich sind die GeForce-Eintragungen verbogen. Daher solltest Du zuerst mal den GeForce-Treiber deinstallieren und auch RivaTuner (Settings dafür kannst Du beibehalten, ist ja ein eigener Ast in der Registrierung).

Dann installierst Du den Treiber und RivaTuner neu. Wenn Du sonst noch ähnliche Software drauf hast, auch deinstallieren. Es sollten sich nur der Treiber und RT auf dem Rechner befinden. Versuchs mal.


----------



## olsystems (18. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Einen Verdacht hätte ich anzubieten: Die GeForce-Treibereinstellungen in der Registry.
> 
> RT legt einen eigenen Ast in der Registry nur für sich und die eigenen Programmeinstellungen an, hier: blabla\unwinder.
> Sobald Karteneinstellungen vorgenommen werden, werden diese unabhängig davon in der Registry für den GeForce-Treiber geändert/eingetragen.
> ...



Danke werde ich dann mal Testen ob das Klappt.

LG
Oliver


----------



## olsystems (18. September 2008)

*@jetztaber* 

Danke für die Hilfe hat geklappt .

Nun aber ein anderes Problem wo du mir vielleicht helfen kannst der RT geht nur bis 690 Core Clock das reicht aber bei weiten nicht bin schon mit EVGA Tool bei 735 MHz nur da ist jetzt auch Schluss Regler sind alle auf Anschlag!

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Anzeige der Core Clock zu erweitern?
In der Karte steckt nämlich noch mehr Potenzial. 

Und da habe ich noch nicht mal einen VMod dran!

Ja ich rede immernoch von der 8400GS.

LG
Oliver


----------



## boss3D (18. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch richtig so. Wahrscheinlich hat irgendein tiefsinniges Registry-Tool auf Deinem Rechner die Verknüpfung von .rtu Dateien mit RivaTuner entfernt.
> 
> Einfach die aktuelle RT-Version nochmal installieren, Rechner neu starten und dann sollte die .rtu Datei von RivaTuner geschluckt werden. Hatte ich auch schon, dieses Problem.


Scheinbar habe ich den CCleaner wiedermal ein Bisschen zu oft benutzt ... 

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich gleich probieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Nun aber ein anderes Problem wo du mir vielleicht helfen kannst der RT geht nur bis 690 Core Clock das reicht aber bei weiten nicht bin schon mit EVGA Tool bei 735 MHz nur da ist jetzt auch Schluss Regler sind alle auf Anschlag!
> 
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Anzeige der Core Clock zu erweitern?
> In der Karte steckt nämlich noch mehr Potenzial.
> ...



Dem Manne kann geholfen werden:

RivaTuner hat das Expertentab. Dort müssen dann folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MaxClockLimit wird in % eingegeben. Bis max. 300. Voreingestellt sind 150% des verwendeten Grafikadapters. Für das MinClockLimit gilt das gleiche Verfahren, minimal jedoch 25%. Voreingestellt sind hier 50%.

Klick mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf die blau markierte Zeile bei Dir und dann auf das Buchsymbol...


----------



## olsystems (19. September 2008)

Meine Rettung die Karte läuft mit 749 MHz Core Clock!

DANKE 

LG
Oliver


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

BITTE - Wehe ich seh Rauchwolken aus Richtung Eichstätt aufsteigen


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Ich habe heute den RT2.11 deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert, um die deutschen Sprachdateien installieren zu können. Passiert ist folgendes:

1.) Deinstallation des RT2.11
2.) Neuinstallation des RT2.11
3.) Neuer Versuch, die dt. Sprachdateien zu installieren
4.) Wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung
5.) RT2.11 startet nur noch, bietet aber keinerlei Funktionen mehr und macht Fehlermeldungen
6.) RT2.11 100 Mal deinstalliert und neuinstalliert > trotzdem keine Besserung
7.) RT2.10 installiert

Der RT2.10 läuft bei mir jetzt einwandfrei. Keine Ahnung, wieso der RT2.11 nach der versuchten Sprachdateieninstallation nicht mehr wollte ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

Also boss3D, dann lass uns mal zu Werke gehen.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du mal 2.11 über 2.10 installiert. Da findet man dann unter Programme und Funktionen zwar die Version 2.11 aber sämtliche Pfade verweisen nach wie vor auf die 2.10. 

So, genug des erhobenen Zeigefingers, jetzt kommt zuerst die Abkürzung zum Erfolg in so einem Fall.

Erst mal nachsehen, ob im Verzeichnis 2.10 und 2.11 alle Dateien vorhanden sind. Wenn beide 'voll' sind, im gestarteten RivaTuner das Expertentab öffnen und ganz nach unten scrollen.

Da findet man das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Doppelklick auf den rechten Teil der blau markierten Zeile schaltet man in den Editiermodus. Da sollte folgendes zu finden sein, wenn nicht, dann die Versionsnummer entsprechend anpassen:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner v2.11\RivaTunerWrapper.exe" /T

und das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier verfahren wir natürlich sinngemäß:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner v2.11\RivaTunerWrapper.exe" /S

Fertig. Neustart des Systems und checken ob 2.11 geladen wird. Wenn nicht, wirds etwas aufwendiger. Denn dann deinstallieren wir den RivaTuner, nachdem wir ihn abgeschaltet haben.

Wir verwenden dabei besondere Sorgfalt für die Beantwortung folgender Frage, indem wir sie mit 'Nein' (!) beantworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur dann bleiben uns wichtige Einträge erhalten und es ist nicht alles weg. Wer alles entfernt haben will, antwortet natürlich mit 'Ja'.

Anschließend installieren wir die neue RivaTuner Version und lassen sie am Ende auch starten. Es erscheint folgende Abfrage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir antworten mit 'Yes'. Und schon erscheint ein alter Bekannter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er seinen Job erledigt hat, starten wir RT neu und wählen die Sprache aus. Interessanterweise erscheint dann das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier antworten wir mit 'Ja'. Dann sollten die wesentlichen Pfade korrigiert worden sein.

Wer den RivaTuner Statistics Server verwendet hat, muss ihn aus dem Tools-Verzeichnis manuell starten. Dann erscheint diese Abfrage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und was machen wir hier?! ... Genau.

Fertig ist die ganze Sache.


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

^^ Ok, danke. Hat jetzt geklappt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (19. September 2008)

Bitte, gerne - mit der Pfadänderung über das Expertenzeugs?


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> mit der Pfadänderung über das Expertenzeugs?


Ja, genauso, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich habe wirklich den RT2.11 über den 2.10er drüberinstalliert gehabt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## olsystems (20. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> BITTE - Wehe ich seh Rauchwolken aus Richtung Eichstätt aufsteigen



Die sieht doch rob21 als erster bei den paar Kilometern!! 

Grüsse 
Oli


----------



## Jonny-B-Bad (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.
kriegs einfach nicht gebacken im Hardwaremonitor die aktuelle Lüftergeschwindigkeit anzeigen zu lassen, kann nur die Werksseitege Lüfterdrehzahl anzeigen lassen. kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## jetztaber (19. Oktober 2008)

Welche Grafikkarte hast Du?


----------



## Jonny-B-Bad (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab ne xfx 9800 gtx+765MHz

Hab auch alle plugins schon angestellt, aber die Lüfterdrehzahl ist nicht dabei. die Fanspeed datei hab ich schon von hier runtergeladen, weiß aber nicht was ich damit machen soll?


----------



## jetztaber (19. Oktober 2008)

SpeedFan hab ich hier leider nicht laufen. Ich schau mir aber mal das Plugin an. Was hast Du damit vor?

Grundsätzlich solltest Du für erweiterte Möglichkeiten zur Lüftereinstellung folgende Einstellung vornehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

